# Hairless



## J-J (Aug 14, 2009)

Loving home searching for a hairless rat companion for two other friendly female rats
so pref female or neutered..

Located in the Round Rock/Austin region of Texas
and/or London, UK.



Any help or points in the right direction for finding a loving seller/breeder appreciated.


----------

